# UPGRADING TO NEW LEVEL



## msyvonne85 (Jan 24, 2021)

Does anyone know if you are already a Gold or Platinum with unlimited housekeeping credits and then you decide to upgrade from Gold to Platinum or Founders do you loose the unlimited housekeeping you are already receiving since it is no longer available in new purchases?


----------



## bendadin (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes. I upgraded as a grandfathered VIP and it remained.


----------



## msyvonne85 (Jan 25, 2021)

bendadin said:


> Yes. I upgraded as a grandfathered VIP and it remained.


Did you upgrade just recently or before the new rollout?


----------



## lisa1001 (Jan 25, 2021)

Does anyone know if I purchase resale presidential reserve and am already Platinum will I get founders level given that presidential reserve points maintain their status?


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 25, 2021)

lisa1001 said:


> Does anyone know if I purchase resale presidential reserve and am already Platinum will I get founders level given that presidential reserve points maintain their status?



Resale PR won't work to get you to Founders.


----------



## bendadin (Jan 25, 2021)

msyvonne85 said:


> Did you upgrade just recently or before the new rollout?


After


----------



## CCdad (Jan 25, 2021)

Per the updated VIP benefits chart and confirmed in the VIP FAQs on the website, as long as an owner is a Legacy (f/k/a grandfathered) Gold or Platinum as of either of the two effective dates (either Nov 1, 2012 or Nov 10, 2020), the unlimited HK credits apply so long as you‘ve maintained Legacy Gold developer points.

So for a Legacy VIP Platinum owner as of Nov 1, 2012, they could reduce their ownership down to as low as the 500k Legacy Gold points and still retain unlimited HK credits.

The attached file Your VIP Questions Answered was a synopsis of the questions Richelle asked her Wyndham contact.
—————————-
In addition to the Club Wyndham housekeeping credits you are awarded based on the points you own, you’ll receive additional housekeeping credits each Use Year.

Eligible owners who were part of the VIP program prior to Nov. 11, 2020, will retain the unlimited housekeeping credit benefit, subject to the VIP Program Rules. Owners with Bronze benefits, regardless of purchase date, will receive the Additional Housekeeping Credit benefit, as provided above.




Bronze
1




Silver
2




Gold
4




Platinum
6




Founders
8


----------



## troy12n (Jan 25, 2021)

CCdad said:


> Per the updated VIP benefits chart and confirmed in the VIP FAQs on the website, as long as an owner is a Legacy (f/k/a grandfathered) Gold or Platinum as of either of the two effective dates (either Nov 1, 2012 or Nov 10, 2020), the unlimited HK credits apply so long as you‘ve maintained Legacy Gold developer points.



What about legacy Silver? They have unlimited HK too, and I was kind of under the impression that if they upgraded to Gold or Platinum, their unlimited HK would follow. Otherwise, there is absolutely no way anyone would upgrade...


----------



## troy12n (Jan 25, 2021)

Also, I always thought that there were no PR resale contracts, that Wyndham has the first right of purchase.


----------



## CCdad (Jan 25, 2021)

troy12n said:


> What about legacy Silver? They have unlimited HK too, and I was kind of under the impression that if they upgraded to Gold or Platinum, their unlimited HK would follow. Otherwise, there is absolutely no way anyone would upgrade...



Yes. if Legacy Silver gets unlimited HK, the same applies to reducing one’s qualifying VIP ownership.



troy12n said:


> Also, I always thought that there were no PR resale contracts, that Wyndham has the first right of purchase.



That’s been referenced before, but I’m curious as to whether that’s actually language in the developer PR purchase contract. There have been a couple of PR contracts listed for sale since the pandemic started last March.

I know some sellers put a ROFR clause on their Wyndham points auctions as a CYA, but in practice I don’t think Wyndham is enforcing ROFR if in fact it does exist.

Quite frankly there are so many points available on EBay that WD couldn’t possibly absorb the MF hit if they bought all these contracts back through ROFR or third party intermediary buyers.

For as many CWA contracts that I see for basically free to costing less than $1k, one could spend less on one of those resale CWAs to try out ownership vs buying a Discovery package. Then they could avoid the sales meeting requirement that’s part of Discovery and give back their CWA via certified exit if it doesn’t work.

Or try out Wyndham via renting reservations from a VIP, as dgalati has done for quite awhile.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jan 26, 2021)

@Richelle and I received specific guidance from Wyndham on this topic, indicating that Wyndham learned their lesson from past VIP program upgrades and that the new system now preserves any/all existing VIP benefits during the upgrade process.  This is the case even if you add only a portion of the points necessary to "ladder step" upgrade over time.  So for example, I own 718k annual points, and I would need 1.1MM points to upgrade to VIPP permanent.  I could ladder step upgrade the 394k points in two different purchases, 197k first purchase, and 197k second purchase, and ALL of my VIP benefits, including unlimited HKs, will be preserved via grandfathering.  If for whatever reason after a net new points purchase, you notice that your grandfathered status is no longer showing in your online profile - make sure to contact Owner Care and have this corrected.


----------



## Richelle (Jan 26, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Also, I always thought that there were no PR resale contracts, that Wyndham has the first right of purchase.



They do, but they don't always exercise ROFR.


----------



## troy12n (Jan 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> @Richelle and I received specific guidance from Wyndham on this topic, indicating that Wyndham learned their lesson from past VIP program upgrades and that the new system now preserves any/all existing VIP benefits during the upgrade process.  This is the case even if you add only a portion of the points necessary to "ladder step" upgrade over time.  So for example, I own 718k annual points, and I would need 1.1MM points to upgrade to VIPP permanent.  I could ladder step upgrade the 394k points in two different purchases, 197k first purchase, and 197k second purchase, and ALL of my VIP benefits, including unlimited HKs, will be preserved via grandfathering.  If for whatever reason after a net new points purchase, you notice that your grandfathered status is no longer showing in your online profile - make sure to contact Owner Care and have this corrected.



Thank you for clarifying this. I will be leveraging PIC at some point in the future and realize there will be a small purchase required, but I wouldn't even consider this if we were to potentially lose unlimited HK which we currently have.


----------



## JD1121 (Feb 27, 2021)

msyvonne85 said:


> Does anyone know if you are already a Gold or Platinum with unlimited housekeeping credits and then you decide to upgrade from Gold to Platinum or Founders do you loose the unlimited housekeeping you are already receiving since it is no longer available in new purchases?


I just joined this forum, so maybe a little late here but yes you are grandfathered in.


----------



## JD1121 (Feb 27, 2021)

Hello all - I am new here and to Wyndham. I was looking on line to see actual PR owners opinions if it is worth the huge bump to get there. I am currently Platinum (bonus points) until 2022 but drop to Gold after that. I am looking at PR but honestly besides the 60% I might get off if I book in the 2 month window I do not see the many perks (well without paying extra for them every time). I mean chocolate, wine and robes are great, but are there any other things that you guys know of, better easier check in or perks while we are away Thanks for any guidance. also what is ROFR please. sorry maybe easy but cant think of what is. Thanks again! JoeD


----------



## silentg (Feb 27, 2021)

Right of First Refusal


----------



## 55plus (Feb 27, 2021)

JD1121 said:


> Hello all - I am new here and to Wyndham. I was looking on line to see actual PR owners opinions if it is worth the huge bump to get there. I am currently Platinum (bonus points) until 2022 but drop to Gold after that. I am looking at PR but honestly besides the 60% I might get off if I book in the 2 month window I do not see the many perks (well without paying extra for them every time). I mean chocolate, wine and robes are great, but are there any other things that you guys know of, better easier check in or perks while we are away Thanks for any guidance. also what is ROFR please. sorry maybe easy but cant think of what is. Thanks again! JoeD



Unless you are a snowbird and do most of your travels in the winter months, availability at demand locations, beach resorts and event locations will be difficult to not available if you book within 60 days looking to maximize your membership with a points discount. And then forget about an upgrade. You may get lucky and find a cancellation, but you need to be on top of it and search at least several times a day.


----------



## VacayKat (Feb 27, 2021)

JD1121 said:


> Hello all - I am new here and to Wyndham. I was looking on line to see actual PR owners opinions if it is worth the huge bump to get there. I am currently Platinum (bonus points) until 2022 but drop to Gold after that. I am looking at PR but honestly besides the 60% I might get off if I book in the 2 month window I do not see the many perks (well without paying extra for them every time). I mean chocolate, wine and robes are great, but are there any other things that you guys know of, better easier check in or perks while we are away Thanks for any guidance. also what is ROFR please. sorry maybe easy but cant think of what is. Thanks again! JoeD


I think you’d have to decide for yourself. We decided to do PR for a variety of personal reasons. However if I was looking at the VIP tiers, I’d want platinum to maximize, founders would be nice but not necessary. We have a bunch of Hawaii contracts because we like going there when its high demand, so we get first dibs on the rooms. But if you’re flexible and can go whenever, not sure having Hawaii MF is worth it For far out reservations. If you’re still pretty new it might be worth waiting a few years to see if your gold VIP works for you or if you’re wanting more. As an aside to get to PR you turn in your wyndham non PR points and add the points you need to get to 1 mil points at presidential reserve contract costs. You also buy at specific PR resort so depending on where you want to vacation, you’d really want to consider which resort you even want PR at. I’d suggest you take your time and not jump before you decide what it is you want from the timeshare and if sinking more money into higher VIP or PR is even the way you would get it.


----------



## JD1121 (Feb 28, 2021)

55plus said:


> Unless you are a snowbird and do most of your travels in the winter months, availability at demand locations, beach resorts and event locations will be difficult to not available if you book within 60 days looking to maximize your membership with a points discount. And then forget about an upgrade. You may get lucky and find a cancellation, but you need to be on top of it and search at least several times a day.


Thanks so much. So that is the same it is as a platinum member really. Thanks again


----------



## JD1121 (Mar 2, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> I think you’d have to decide for yourself. We decided to do PR for a variety of personal reasons. However if I was looking at the VIP tiers, I’d want platinum to maximize, founders would be nice but not necessary. We have a bunch of Hawaii contracts because we like going there when its high demand, so we get first dibs on the rooms. But if you’re flexible and can go whenever, not sure having Hawaii MF is worth it For far out reservations. If you’re still pretty new it might be worth waiting a few years to see if your gold VIP works for you or if you’re wanting more. As an aside to get to PR you turn in your wyndham non PR points and add the points you need to get to 1 mil points at presidential reserve contract costs. You also buy at specific PR resort so depending on where you want to vacation, you’d really want to consider which resort you even want PR at. I’d suggest you take your time and not jump before you decide what it is you want from the timeshare and if sinking more money into higher VIP or PR is even the way you would get it.


I really appreciate you taking the time and all your advice here. It was very helpful and informative. I did "jump" and decided to go to PR, really need flexibility and appreciate the additional discount if I'm ever able to use it that would be great. I do have a little buyers remorse here already but I feel in the future I would have went to that level anyway and figured why keep buying a little at a time. Plus of course it was available and supposedly very hard to get so not sure if that is the case or sales but hopefully, once I begin to use it, I see the benefits and feel they are worth it. As you mentioned PR costs for sure. I almost feel like we can travel wherever we would have wanted without this purchase and spending the same but after a few 6 to10k vacations I think this will help and pay for itself. Might take 50 years but we'll see. haha. Can I ask what island you would recommend or maybe a favorite in Hawaii? I have 2 daughters, 7 and 9 and have always wanted to visit but never know where might be best to book.  They all look beautiful. Thanks again and have a great day. Joe 
P.S. - I will not look on high demand times  and Hawaii not an owned resort. Wanted to go soon while my kids are still remote learning. They can attend school anywhere so we can try make a little positive out of that and travel a little.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 2, 2021)

JD1121 said:


> I really appreciate you taking the time and all your advice here. It was very helpful and informative. I did "jump" and decided to go to PR, really need flexibility and appreciate the additional discount if I'm ever able to use it that would be great. I do have a little buyers remorse here already but I feel in the future I would have went to that level anyway and figured why keep buying a little at a time. Plus of course it was available and supposedly very hard to get so not sure if that is the case or sales but hopefully, once I begin to use it, I see the benefits and feel they are worth it. As you mentioned PR costs for sure. I almost feel like we can travel wherever we would have wanted without this purchase and spending the same but after a few 6 to10k vacations I think this will help and pay for itself. Might take 50 years but we'll see. haha. Can I ask what island you would recommend or maybe a favorite in Hawaii? I have 2 daughters, 7 and 9 and have always wanted to visit but never know where might be best to book.  They all look beautiful. Thanks again and have a great day. Joe



Congratulations on moving up to PR. Which resort is your PR at? You were smart to go for the the bigger jump rather than making small steps. That's the one thing I wish we had done differently. We would have spent less.


----------



## JD1121 (Mar 2, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> Congratulations on moving up to PR. Which resort is your PR at? You were smart to go for the the bigger jump rather than making small steps. That's the one thing I wish we had done differently. We would have spent less.


Thanks so much! Yes well I made 4 jumps already and each one costs so figured leap this time. PR is at National Harbor. I have never even been but I will visit now. So I hope you like PR? Looks like you have been owner for a little. I just started last year and of course not much travel really but I know I will use it. I just need to learn the ropes.


----------



## VacayKat (Mar 2, 2021)

JD1121 said:


> I really appreciate you taking the time and all your advice here. It was very helpful and informative. I did "jump" and decided to go to PR, really need flexibility and appreciate the additional discount if I'm ever able to use it that would be great. I do have a little buyers remorse here already but I feel in the future I would have went to that level anyway and figured why keep buying a little at a time. Plus of course it was available and supposedly very hard to get so not sure if that is the case or sales but hopefully, once I begin to use it, I see the benefits and feel they are worth it. As you mentioned PR costs for sure. I almost feel like we can travel wherever we would have wanted without this purchase and spending the same but after a few 6 to10k vacations I think this will help and pay for itself. Might take 50 years but we'll see. haha. Can I ask what island you would recommend or maybe a favorite in Hawaii? I have 2 daughters, 7 and 9 and have always wanted to visit but never know where might be best to book.  They all look beautiful. Thanks again and have a great day. Joe
> P.S. - I will not look on high demand times  and Hawaii not an owned resort. Wanted to go soon while my kids are still remote learning. They can attend school anywhere so we can try make a little positive out of that and travel a little.


Congrats! I think if it‘s what you want in the long run it’s the way to go. Our kids are older now but I LOVED timeshare resorts when they were younger, especially in Hawaii! We often did 2-3 weeks with them packing just a carryon as we knew we could do laundry- plus kitchens made meals super easy as we didn't love eating out with the, all the time.
Our favourite island is the big island, but Kauai is close behind. Maui and Oahu have their perks as well. Really depends on your family’s joy and your vacation style. Big island has a little bit of everything and is fairly relaxed. Kauai is SUPER relaxed, lush and full of unique landscapes- so many waterfalls, and the Napali coast! Maui to me feels like resortland, but if you’re looking for hotel on the beach thats the way to go, and lots of things if you venture out. Oahu has a bit of everything as well, but most resorts are in Waikiki which is like the Hawaiian LA. Our youngest is now studying at UH Manoa on Oahu- we apparently gave her the Hawaii bug- her first trip was at age 9 to the big island. Best part of timeshare is you can usually find a place on any island. I’d stay in Kona on the big island first and then in Kauai near Poipu- Kapaa is second then Princeville (unless you are a golfer in which case this is the place). We will be in Kauai at Christmas with extended family and are going to stay at all three locations to get the best of all worlds (and my husband and I will do a week in Maui before Kauai because why not?!).
Hope you have a great experience - and feel free to hit me up for Hawaii info whenever, I’m aiming to live there in ~10 years full time, its my happy place!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 3, 2021)

JD1121 said:


> Thanks so much! Yes well I made 4 jumps already and each one costs so figured leap this time. PR is at National Harbor. I have never even been but I will visit now. So I hope you like PR? Looks like you have been owner for a little. I just started last year and of course not much travel really but I know I will use it. I just need to learn the ropes.



PR was our 7th jump so you're way ahead of us. Also way ahead of us in buying in younger, a lot younger. I'm guessing from the ages of your kids that you're probably in your 30's. I will have my 70th birthday on what will be our 4th annual summer family vacation at Glacier Canyon.

The traditional week based timeshares had never appealed to us at all. It took attending two then Fairfield before it became Wyndham sales presentations to wrap my head around the newer points based system and decide we should buy. During that second presentation when I was asking questions that indicated to DH that I might be actually considering buying he asked in a horrified tone of voice if I was seriously thinking of buying when the salesperson left us alone for a few minutes. We still laugh about that. If anyone had ever told us 20 years ago when we first bought or even on subsequent buys that we'd ever spend what we've spent or buy as many points as we have, we would have asked if they were drunk, high or just plain crazy.

I've related before that we live in Florida and that I fly to Cleveland, Ohio several times a year to bring one or both granddaughters down to stay with us for anywhere from 10 days to three weeks. Thank you Spirit, Frontier and Allegiant for really cheap flights so we can do this. We usually stay at one of the resorts in Orlando and also at a beach resort while they're here. In Orlando they've stayed at Bonnet Creek, Reunion, Star Island, Cypress Palms, Vacation Village at Parkway, the Houses at Summer Bay, Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Animal Kingdom Villas in a savanna view unit. For the beach stays, several resorts on Sanibel Island, Clearwater and Ocean Walk on Daytona Beach. People our son and DIL know think we're rich because even just one week of what our granddaughters do 4-5 times a year is as much as those people's families do for their big vacation once a year. I'd estimate that the cost of three of our trips is equal to if not less than what their one trip costs them.

When I brought the girls down after Christmas we stayed at our house but had a staycation for two nights at Palm-Aire for New Year's Eve. The resort is 20 minutes from our house. We had a two bedroom plus in the Areca Palms building and I asked for a city view on a higher floor so we'd have a great view of the fireworks in the area. People in this part of Florida love their fireworks and you can pretty much see them going off somewhere throughout the evening on New Year's Eve and the 4th of July. The girls enjoyed going in and out throughout the evening to watch the fireworks. The two bedroom plus units have a huge balcony and a den. The girls were so were thrilled with having their own TV room next to their bedroom.

Our son, DIL and granddaughters are coming to Orlando for a Spring Break vacation in two weeks and we're staying at Reunion again. Our DIL has stayed at more resorts than our son because she's a teacher and comes for vacations with the girls as she has more time off than our son. He loves fake complaining that his daughters and even his wife have stayed at more resorts than he has and he's been an owner for 14 years since he turned 21. This will be our son and DIL's first time staying at Reunion so our son was asking about the resort. He was in the car with the 4 year old and on speaker phone. I laughed and told him that he could just ask his daughters about the resort as they've stayed there several times. The younger one just this past October. She remembers the resorts by something she really liked about them so I told her to tell him about the one with the waterpark. She had plenty to tell him most of which made no sense to him as he hadn't stayed there. I sent him a link to view the units and the waterpark.

The girls love looking at the pictures on my phone of them at the different resorts. The 4 year old really likes Ocean Walk and hearing her talk about the older pictures of her at Ocean Walk when she "was little" just cracks me up every time. Because you know she's so old now at 4. She was born exactly two months before her sister's 5th birthday and when I first showed her pictures of her sister when her sister was the same age she asked where she was. She decided the answer was that she was at home with mommy because she was a baby. Yup, lets go with that. Lol

Over the years people my husband worked with would ask how we could afford to vacation like we did. I was a stay at home mom until our son was 16, the year after we bought, and they knew approximately what my husband made. He always told them it was because we had the timeshare. He would leave an opening for them to ask questions about owning a timeshare but none ever did. Most were sure timeshares were nothing but a scam. Within a few years of owning we were taking four vacations a year of a week plus a couple of nights. I planned our vacations over a paid holiday to maximize DH's vacation time. DH got a lot of vacation time at that point and I was able to take time off without pay beyond my two weeks of vacation. Our work schedules were very flexible and that extra day or two meant I was able to book the cheapest flights. We had a routine. Sea Gardens in Pompano Beach, FL  in January or February. Grand Desert in Las Vegas in the Spring. One of the Myrtle Beach resorts in late May. We drove to Myrtle Beach and DH was able to schedule himself a work appointment half way there on the way down and back so travel days didn't use vacation days. The last one was a vacation in September or October back to Myrtle Beach or a couple of times back to Vegas.

About a month before DH turned 61 he lost his job when the owners of his company were making the company lean and mean in order to sell it. Because what he did was very specialized he had no problem finding another job. He found one in Florida and we didn't have to wait until he retired to move somewhere warmer than northwestern Pennsylvania. However that meant he was starting over building vacation time. During my first year here in Florida I discovered there are a lot of resorts in Florida that I could book through RCI. My husband covered all of Florida from Sarasota over to Fort Pierce clear down to Key West. If he had a couple of days work in a particular area and I found us a stay, off we went. He would have a day that he did reports and would sit on the balcony or in the pool area at the resort doing them. He said it didn't feel like he was working. One year we had stays over every holiday. Sometimes he would take a day of vacation to give himself an even longer holiday weekend. We only needed him to work until I turned 65 for the health insurance because I didn't go back to work after the move to Florida but he kept working another 18 months until he was 68.5 through choice. He says that having those timeshare stays made him in no rush to retire.

I wish you and your family many happy memories as you make your own stories over the years. Your kids will grow up with wonderful memories and also very spoiled when it comes to vacations. It's a wonderful feeling knowing you make that happen for them.

If you ever need any help figuring things out you're welcome to private message me and I'll give you my phone number.


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2021)

Jan, that’s the best sales pitch I’ve ever heard! All truth from personal experience, no lies, no pressure, no made up “problem with your account”, just facts about how a points based system can work and be worth the cost. I completely agree with you. There is no way we could have taken the vacations and stayed in the quality resorts we’ve stayed in over the past few years without being timeshare owners. It has definitely been worth what we paid.


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 3, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> Jan, that’s the best sales pitch I’ve ever heard! All truth from personal experience, no lies, no pressure, no made up “problem with your account”, just facts about how a points based system can work and be worth the cost. I completely agree with you. There is no way we could have taken the vacations and stayed in the quality resorts we’ve stayed in over the past few years without being timeshare owners. It has definitely been worth what we paid.



Our older granddaughter experienced her first hotel stay when they stayed at the Kalahari resort in Sandusky, Ohio for her 6th birthday. When our son opened the door she was the first one in and said in a clearly horrified tone of voice: "Wow, this is really small." According to our son and DIL she gave them a look that said I see my bed but where is everyone else going to sleep. They actually had one of the larger suites. Our son assured her it would be fine as they would only be in the room to sleep because they'd be spending most of the time at the waterpark and arcade but she wasn't convinced. Our son and DIL were still standing in the door way with their bags when our DIL told him he had to call us. They were laughing so hard it took several tries for them to tell us about her reaction and that we'd ruined their daughter for a normal life.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 3, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> Jan, that’s the best sales pitch I’ve ever heard! All truth from personal experience, no lies, no pressure, no made up “problem with your account”, just facts about how a points based system can work and be worth the cost. I completely agree with you. There is no way we could have taken the vacations and stayed in the quality resorts we’ve stayed in over the past few years without being timeshare owners. It has definitely been worth what we paid.


What do you not like about Wyndham's sales strategy of half truths, lies, fuzzy math, daze and confuse? Wouldn't it be nice if Wyndham adopted Jan's way to sell the benefits of ownership?


----------



## Rolltydr (Mar 3, 2021)

We’ve ruined ourselves. We go to the SEC basketball tournament most years. It is usually in Nashville so we always stayed at Wyndham Nashville near Opry Mills Mall. Last year when the Margaritaville opened downtown, we decided to stay there because it is just a couple of blocks from the arena and very convenient to everything. It costs about twice as many points but we wanted to try it and see if it is worth it. Although the rooms are called suites, they’re just hotel rooms. This is a little problem for us because I usually wake up about an hour or two before DW, so I go make coffee and sit in the living room or on the balcony and drink coffee until she wakes up. Can’t do that at Margaritaville Nashville. I was very disappointed in the size. We’re not in the room that much during the tournament so we’ll probably stay there again because it is so convenient. But, darn, those multi-bedroom condos have really spoiled me!


----------



## Jan M. (Mar 3, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> We’ve ruined ourselves. We go to the SEC basketball tournament most years. It is usually in Nashville so we always stayed at Wyndham Nashville near Opry Mills Mall. Last year when the Margaritaville opened downtown, we decided to stay there because it is just a couple of blocks from the arena and very convenient to everything. It costs about twice as many points but we wanted to try it and see if it is worth it. Although the rooms are called suites, they’re just hotel rooms. This is a little problem for us because I usually wake up about an hour or two before DW, so I go make coffee and sit in the living room or on the balcony and drink coffee until she wakes up. Can’t do that at Margaritaville Nashville. I was very disappointed in the size. We’re not in the room that much during the tournament so we’ll probably stay there again because it is so convenient. But, darn, those multi-bedroom condos have really spoiled me!



DH used to travel a lot for his job. The last thing he wanted to do for vacations was stay in a hotel and eat all his meals in restaurants. All it took was our first stay to convince him that he'd made the right choice in agreeing when I insisted we buy. 

In 20 years I can count on one hand with fingers left over the number of places where we stayed in a suite that didn't have a bedroom separate from the living room. When we did it was only for a night or two. Two of those times were in 2019 at Fairfield Plantation and Harbor Lights. We were really impressed with the units we had at both. Would I want to do it for longer than two nights? Sure, if there's big prize money involved. Otherwise, let me count the ways I can say no.


----------



## JD1121 (Mar 3, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> Jan, that’s the best sales pitch I’ve ever heard! All truth from personal experience, no lies, no pressure, no made up “problem with your account”, just facts about how a points based system can work and be worth the cost. I completely agree with you. There is no way we could have taken the vacations and stayed in the quality resorts we’ve stayed in over the past few years without being timeshare owners. It has definitely been worth what we paid.


Yes. It sure was. Honest review from users is the best. Never know what you are getting if only hear the sales pitch all the time. This has been great so far. SO glad I found it. Thank you


----------



## JD1121 (Mar 3, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> PR was our 7th jump so you're way ahead of us. Also way ahead of us in buying in younger, a lot younger. I'm guessing from the ages of your kids that you're probably in your 30's. I will have my 70th birthday on what will be our 4th annual summer family vacation at Glacier Canyon.
> 
> The traditional week based timeshares had never appealed to us at all. It took attending two then Fairfield before it became Wyndham sales presentations to wrap my head around the newer points based system and decide we should buy. During that second presentation when I was asking questions that indicated to DH that I might be actually considering buying he asked in a horrified tone of voice if I was seriously thinking of buying when the salesperson left us alone for a few minutes. We still laugh about that. If anyone had ever told us 20 years ago when we first bought or even on subsequent buys that we'd ever spend what we've spent or buy as many points as we have, we would have asked if they were drunk, high or just plain crazy.
> 
> ...


You are amazing! Don't know where to start here but thank you so much for sharing your terrific story. It really helped ease my buyers remorse and actually helping me to feel excited again. All or the replies have helped. I will private message you for sure. We are going to Shawnee (live close and pretty much only have been there and AC for the last 6 months). Otherwise, many of the places you mentioned are places we go or are trying. We happen to be going to Palm-Aire, so your tips on building and floor helped as well. I will try and contact Wyndham and add that request prior to showing up there. We are there next month for two weeks and Bonnet Creek in June. Las Vegas Grand Desert a couple of times, my brother and family live in Vegas, Myrtle Beach we canceled due to a 6pm curfew that was in effect at the time. OK. I need to get back to work, working from home.  I will reach out soon and thanks again!!  Have a great day! Joe  PS - nope 30's I wish. I am 48 so I might have had an early start here but not with my family  I married at 38.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 3, 2021)

Jan M. said:


> DH used to travel a lot for his job. The last thing he wanted to do for vacations was stay in a hotel and eat all his meals in restaurants. All it took was our first stay to convince him that he'd made the right choice in agreeing when I insisted we buy.
> 
> In 20 years I can count on one hand with fingers left over the number of places where we stayed in a suite that didn't have a bedroom separate from the living room. When we did it was only for a night or two. Two of those times were in 2019 at Fairfield Plantation and Harbor Lights. We were really impressed with the units we had at both. Would I want to do it for longer than two nights? Sure, if there's big prize money involved. Otherwise, let me count the ways I can say no.


I agree on having a bedroom separate from the kitchen living room area. I am early riser up at 4:30 am and My wife likes to sleep in. The 3-4 hours gives me a chance to make coffee, read and let her sleep. We all know a happy wife is a happy life.


----------



## r4rab (Mar 4, 2021)

JD1121 said:


> You are amazing! Don't know where to start here but thank you so much for sharing your terrific story. It really helped ease my buyers remorse and actually helping me to feel excited again. All or the replies have helped. I will private message you for sure. We are going to Shawnee (live close and pretty much only have been there and AC for the last 6 months). Otherwise, many of the places you mentioned are places we go or are trying. We happen to be going to Palm-Aire, so your tips on building and floor helped as well. I will try and contact Wyndham and add that request prior to showing up there. We are there next month for two weeks and Bonnet Creek in June. Las Vegas Grand Desert a couple of times, my brother and family live in Vegas, Myrtle Beach we canceled due to a 6pm curfew that was in effect at the time. OK. I need to get back to work, working from home.  I will reach out soon and thanks again!!  Have a great day! Joe  PS - nope 30's I wish. I am 48 so I might have had an early start here but not with my family  I married at 38.


It sounds like you might be in the NY metro area. Take a look at Bentley Brook in Hancock, MA. It might not be too far from you and is a very nice resort with a bunch to do nearby (especially depending on the season you go).


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 4, 2021)

In the last twenty years how many up grade levels have Wyndham( formerly Fairfield ) creative for their timeshare owners? LOL


----------



## dgalati (Mar 4, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> In the last twenty years how many up grade levels have Wyndham( formerly Fairfield ) creative for their timeshare owners? LOL


Its a strategy to sell more points.  Nothing more nothing less. It has worked great to sell status and privilege. No different then the credit card companies that use this same strategy.


----------



## pangodad (Mar 4, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Also, I always thought that there were no PR resale contracts, that Wyndham has the first right of purchase.


Never had right of first refusal has Never had exercised in my many resale purchases with Wyndham


----------



## dgalati (Mar 4, 2021)

pangodad said:


> Never had right of first refusal has Never had exercised in my many resale purchases with Wyndham


The rofr I believe is only on Presidential Reserve ownership sales.


----------



## JD1121 (Mar 4, 2021)

r4rab said:


> It sounds like you might be in the NY metro area. Take a look at Bentley Brook in Hancock, MA. It might not be too far from you and is a very nice resort with a bunch to do nearby (especially depending on the season you go).


Yes I am. I have looked at this one. I will plan a tip there. Thank you.


----------



## VacayKat (Mar 5, 2021)

dgalati said:


> The rofr I believe is only on Presidential Reserve ownership sales.


As it came from a sales person take it as you will, but my understanding is that due to the scarcity of PR Wyndham buys back unwanted PR points and then resells them to other members wishing to upgrade. At many resorts they apparently have a waiting list for PR. I think Covid broke that a little as many PR owners returned points so probably few to none on waiting lists now. With the plethora of regular points they don't have the same incentive to buy back.


----------



## dgalati (Mar 5, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> As it came from a sales person take it as you will, but my understanding is that due to the scarcity of PR Wyndham buys back unwanted PR points and then resells them to other members wishing to upgrade. At many resorts they apparently have a waiting list for PR. I think Covid broke that a little as many PR owners returned points so probably few to none on waiting lists now. With the plethora of regular points they don't have the same incentive to buy back.


Sounds like they don't want it for next to nothing And have the burden of paying maintenance fees.  LOL!


----------



## ebaileys (Jul 12, 2021)

Hello out there... We are 20 year owners at Wyndham Ocean Blvd.  Partial Select and partial Access.  We are ones that definitely use our points.  Glad we purchased it, as many others have said we wish we bought them all a long time ago.  Our question is this/. We are currently Founders and Platinum 1.5m points.  Can't seem to find upgrades, and or discounts.  As when its time to upgrade, non available.  Same true with the discounts.  IS IT WORTH THE BUMP?  Will it help with those two issues specifically?  Will this help with the inventory it shows us when we check it online? Were not robes and chocolates people either,  just enjoy getting great views, ocean front whenever possible.  Not necessarily PR units.  Very grateful for any help.  Sincerely the Baileys   PS.  Were highly skeptical of the sales people, and want to know the best way to approach this purchase also, should we decide to upgrade.  Thank You.


----------



## Rolltydr (Jul 12, 2021)

I don’t understand. You say you are currently Founders. That is the highest VIP level. What would you upgrade to?


----------



## 55plus (Jul 12, 2021)

Sales weasels will tell you what you want to hear to make a sale. All lies, but nevertheless, you'll like what you hear. There is no magic level or purchase that will improve your odd if you are already Founder Level.


----------



## dgalati (Jul 12, 2021)

ebaileys said:


> Hello out there... We are 20 year owners at Wyndham Ocean Blvd.  Partial Select and partial Access.  We are ones that definitely use our points.  Glad we purchased it, as many others have said we wish we bought them all a long time ago.  Our question is this/. We are currently Founders and Platinum 1.5m points.  Can't seem to find upgrades, and or discounts.  As when its time to upgrade, non available.  Same true with the discounts.  IS IT WORTH THE BUMP?  Will it help with those two issues specifically?  Will this help with the inventory it shows us when we check it online? Were not robes and chocolates people either,  just enjoy getting great views, ocean front whenever possible.  Not necessarily PR units.  Very grateful for any help.  Sincerely the Baileys   PS.  Were highly skeptical of the sales people, and want to know the best way to approach this purchase also, should we decide to upgrade.  Thank You.


The only thing you would be upgrading is the sales weasels back pocket. After 20 years of ownership you should now better then believe or listen to what a sales person is saying. Nothing you buy is going to help your availability or with free upgrades.


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 12, 2021)

ebaileys said:


> Not necessarily PR units.


Then no. What is the use of PR if there’s no real need of PR units?


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Jul 14, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> What is the use of PR if there’s no real need of PR units?



Perhaps the reference is to the PR inventory that is supposed
to be held back (“reserved”) for PR owners, within limits.

For example, as a PR owner I currently see the following
October 28-31 at OB:


4 Bedroom Presidential Oceanfront Upper Level - MobilitySuite Details
178,000 PTS

Can a non-PR owner report here if they see it?  IMHO it would
have to be exactly the kind of increased availabilty
you are looking for to be worth the pretty penny
sales is asking for a PR upgrade.

Others have stated that, unlike VIP, PR status *does* transfer with
a resale purchase.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## paxsarah (Jul 14, 2021)

WyndhamBarter said:


> For example, as a PR owner I currently see the following
> October 28-31 at OB


OB isn’t a PR resort. That’s a regular presidential, not a PR unit.

But regardless, the inventory at PR resorts that’s held back for PR owners _is_ PR units. That is the reason to be PR. If they’re not going to book PR units, there’s no point to it.


----------

